# "Raising" a lowered car?



## andre (Apr 30, 2002)

Dont take it the wrong way. I've been looking at cars with eibach prokits and the rear seems like the wheel well rests on the tire. Is there a way to raise it a little so it doesn't look so uneven? I've heard something about Motivational rear mounts, but I'm not sure what they do and if they're available still.


----------



## barnoun (May 7, 2002)

The motivationl mounts only add travel, but don't raise it. As for how to raise it, that's what coilovers are for


----------



## andre (Apr 30, 2002)

coilovers are berry berry espensif. i cant affoid coilovers.  I like the drop of the front, but the rear is just a tad low for me...expecially when I throw in 3 full size male adults.


----------



## luminus (Jul 10, 2002)

I had thought of this, and you could raise the rear relatively easily. If you remove the 3 or 4 bolts in the upper spring mount and put in longer ones, you will then be able to fabricate a spacer that sits on top of the spring perch. The new bolts go through the spacer and mount in the shock tower as usual. Now the rear of the car is sitting 1/2" or so higher (or whatever height you want, within reason).

I believe those bolts are welded in, so a grinder could take them out pretty quickly. Just don't damage/modify the spring perch inself.

As for how to fab a spacer, not sure on that one yet.

Aaron


----------



## andre (Apr 30, 2002)

So you haven't done this yet?


----------



## luminus (Jul 10, 2002)

No. I'm getting some new springs soon (still on the stock ones), and if the rear is lower than i want, I'll do it. If there is enough interest (and I do it), I could post details here.

Aaron


----------



## andre (Apr 30, 2002)

If you do it, let me know.


----------

